# Studying incognito?



## McEngr (Jun 11, 2011)

Perhaps this isn't the forum for this, but I'm curious as to how many ladies and gents have had extra motivation to take and pass their respective exam to get out of a bad situation. I, like many others, may be under-employed and struggle to get the respect they feel they deserve. I'd like to start this topic as a sharing session of how you have or how you plan to study your way out of a bad situation and onto brighter horizons.


----------



## ipswitch (Jun 11, 2011)

McEngr said:


> Perhaps this isn't the forum for this, but I'm curious as to how many ladies and gents have had extra motivation to take and pass their respective exam to get out of a bad situation. I, like many others, may be under-employed and struggle to get the respect they feel they deserve. I'd like to start this topic as a sharing session of how you have or how you plan to study your way out of a bad situation and onto brighter horizons.



I'm not in a bad work situation except I have a "supervisor" about 10 years younger than me and can be pretentious and arrogant. We're both PEs now and I'm about to be promoted to his title. I'm told he'll still be my super because he's been there longer than me and "knows the system". It's not a bad situation but the kid who is my super is a bit "unworldly" and thinks his shit don't stink. I'm pretty sure I won't let it bother me. Most of the time I work well with the kid but since I've passed my PE he's been in a snit.

I intend to take the SE and not tell anyone. I don't care how hard they say the test is I'm taking it and passing it, now matter how many times I have to take it.


----------



## McEngr (Jun 13, 2011)

ip,

Sounds like you have to take a slice of humble pie daily. Sorry to hear that. My issue is when work takes ultimate precedence over career development. I would love to take the SE and have the company encourage it, but that would put me at odds with my supervisor (which at this point we are both just PE's). At some point, achievement should be measured outside the company as well. Am I too much of an idealist to think such things?

McE


----------



## Peele1 (Jun 13, 2011)

McEngr said:


> Perhaps this isn't the forum for this, but I'm curious as to how many ladies and gents have had extra motivation to take and pass their respective exam to get out of a bad situation. I, like many others, may be under-employed and struggle to get the respect they feel they deserve. I'd like to start this topic as a sharing session of how you have or how you plan to study your way out of a bad situation and onto brighter horizons.


This is quite common in any organization. Regardless of whether it is engineering, nursing, technology, etc., people go for degrees, certifications, licenses, etc. I know people who finished high school diplomas, college degrees, certifications - some are work related, some are for a better job. Getting a college degree won't help you job at a fast-food joint.

I say go for it.

Tell work you are taking a personal development class in French (or something that you might like to know, or do know a little), or are taking care of sick family member, and need to take a day off or a week, or...


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 13, 2011)

McEngr said:


> ip,
> Sounds like you have to take a slice of humble pie daily. Sorry to hear that. My issue is when work takes ultimate precedence over career development. I would love to take the SE and have the company encourage it, but that would put me at odds with my supervisor (which at this point we are both just PE's). At some point, achievement should be measured outside the company as well. Am I too much of an idealist to think such things?
> 
> McE


McEngr,

You're not an idealist at all. I pretty much agree with most everyone here that what you do after 5 pm is your own business. So, don't feel bad about getting something better for yourself. Sure, it would be nice if your work would support you in something like taking the SE but it just isn't in the cards.

Remember, when you do pass you will have more employment options. That will be worth it for both you and your family.


----------



## JUDE (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi ipswitch!

are you working in an SE company? am planning also to take SE but no much experience in SE. I just got my PE and would like to walk extra more miles...

That's a good move... I do experience that now. let's go for it


----------

